# Favourite 90's album/songs?



## peacheskawaii (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm likin No doubt's Tragic Kingdom right about now and i'm having a major flashback =w= anyone else have a 90's music fetish? i love it.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 7, 2010)

When the Kite String Pops-Acid Bath.

That album is brilliant. A lot of good songs to bang your head too, a couple of mellow stuff, and a few filler songs that aren't too bad.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 7, 2010)

Offspring's Americana.
Could listen to it over and over if I had it. Lost my copy a year or two back.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 7, 2010)

Superunknown...God, I love that fucking cd.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 8, 2010)

Fucking Everlong, and it isn't close.

That god damn beat. Dave Grohl you wreck me!


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 8, 2010)

Motley Crue-Self titled album.

I'll be honest, it took me a while to really get into it, but once I did I realized it's a kick ass album. Musically and lyrically, it's one of their best. The vocals aren't the strongest thing, but for the most part it's not completely bad. There's a good chance this album might've done better if Nikki Sixx changed the name of the band.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

"Ten" by Pearl Jam.


----------



## CurtCollie (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always liked Saigon Kick's The Lizard album but I also like some songs by Foo Fighters, Collective Soul, Gin Blossoms and Spin Doctors to name a few. Never was a big fan of Nirvana or Pearl Jam, though.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Estatic Fear - A Sombre Dance
Empyrium - Songs of Moors and Misty Fields


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

There's so many good ones that I can't even pick D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots: Plush


----------



## Takun (Jan 11, 2010)

Bossanova is pretty awesome and I almost want to say it.... fuck it.  Bossanova.  It's all surfy and a bit more polished than Doolittle in a lot of parts.


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Insomniac

Oh yes. 30 minutes of melodic, frenzied, spun out, apathetic psychosis.


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> When the Kite String Pops-Acid Bath.
> 
> That album is brilliant. A lot of good songs to bang your head too, a couple of mellow stuff, and a few filler songs that aren't too bad.


 
Never heard them, but a friend gave me their hoodie with that album cover on it. Gotta love Gacy art.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 12, 2010)

Was, is, and always will be a fan of Stabbing Westword's stuff, especially as you could track the lead singer's relationship status by the albums (first one, want the bitch. Second one, hate the bitch. Third one, miss the bitch). 

Oh, and "Pepper" by the Butthole Surfers. Greatest song ever about... wait, what's that song about again?


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to Sky Valley - Kyuss
Lysol - Melvins
Clutch - Transnational Speedway League


----------



## Larry (Jan 28, 2010)

All the Small Things- Blink 182


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

The Grimmrobe Demos - Sunn O)))


----------



## torachi (Jan 29, 2010)

Giving it up to Sublime's self-titled. Probably should've been my first pick.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also

Sunn Amps and Smashed Guitars - Earth


----------



## fangborn (Feb 1, 2010)

favorite? i would have to go with In Utero :3


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Daft Punk's Discovery. I think it was 90s...


----------



## Jelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Daft Punk's Discovery. I think it was 90s...



'01 says wiki


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> '01 says wiki



Fine then, Homework then. 1997 according to wiki


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

The Bends- Radiohead

Because it's Radiohead


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 1, 2010)

What's The Story, Morning Glory. Oasis made me discover music that glorious year.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 2, 2010)

tmbgggggggggggg


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> tmbgggggggggggg



That's a lot of giants. D:


----------



## Jelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> That's a lot of giants. D:



HMNNNNNNNYES
ONE MIGHT SAY

A *FLOOD*

:dance:


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> HMNNNNNNNYES
> ONE MIGHT SAY
> 
> A *FLOOD*
> ...



_No!_


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

*forced pun incorporating _The Spine_*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't get why S-E-X-X-Y exists

If it's a parody, why?

It makes me feel gross




_Spiderland_


----------



## Viva (Feb 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stone Temple Pilots: Plush


 


larry669 said:


> All the Small Things- Blink 182


 


Bando37 said:


> Daft Punk's Discovery. I think it was 90s...


 
<3

Also, Vogue, Poison, Nothing Compares 2 U, Waterfalls, Vertical Horizon, Nirvana, and so manymanymanymanymanymanymany others I can't even count


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't get why S-E-X-X-Y exists
> 
> If it's a parody, why?
> 
> It makes me feel gross



No. It's just a song about sex. Between Factory Showroom and Mink Car, there are some really terrible TMBG songs. Mr. Xcitment is the worst.


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Feb 14, 2010)

I am... rather late to reply to this, but I couldn't avoid it.

I personally, love the 90's style music... but more on the "mix" and dance area... 

Here's some songs names I still love to listen... 

Corona - Rhythm of the night
Hanson - mmmbop
No Doubt - Don't Speak
All Star- Smashmouth
The cardigans - Lovefool

And a lot of others...


----------



## Plantar (Feb 14, 2010)

Jagged Little Pill, by Alanis Morissette. Totally one of the best albums I own from the 90's.

Crazy World - Scorpions, another must have album. Wind of Change is an epic song.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Wait, "I love the 90's" style music that identifies the decade, or music made in the 90's?

If the later, Nightfall in Middle-Earth is my current fav, but it should be noted that:
1)  I mostly listen to metal, so I'm not covering that large a music spectrum.
2)  I only have about five-to-six albums anyways, so it's not like I've got a wide variety to choose from.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Feb 14, 2010)

jagged little pill was awesome. fiona apple was really cool too, tidal was a great album.


----------

